# Nice driftwood in the GTA



## holocron (Mar 12, 2006)

Hey,

I'm looking for a place to buy nice driftwood in or around the city. Most of what the stores I goto carry the stand dark wood, but is generally not very branchy. Does anyone know of a good place to get some really nice pieces?


thanks.


----------



## metasyntax (Mar 26, 2006)

I haven't manage to find any in the last 3 years ... not that I've given up or anything, but I may end up ordering some from ADG.


----------



## holocron (Mar 12, 2006)

let me know if you do... i might be interested in going in that with you.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

I will be heading to the maskokas this july-august i think Holo.. I'll keep my eyes open for some nice stuff. All you'd have to do is cure it a lil and anchor it...

Big als warehouse always had neat driftwood.. But i could never find it really nice bits in the store. I have gotten lil stumps and interesting bits a few times though.. Just comes harder to find really nice big peices..


----------



## meow_mix450 (Mar 22, 2006)

Where I work sometimes has a few nice pieces but at 11 a pound can discourage anyone haha. Take a dip into a river or a swamp youll find lots of great things!

Meow


----------



## kweenshaker (Mar 11, 2006)

Ciddian said:


> I will be heading to the maskokas this july-august i think Holo.. I'll keep my eyes open for some nice stuff. All you'd have to do is cure it a lil and anchor it...


Can you take any kind of waterlogged wood? Or does it have to be a certain species? Or does it not matter? How do you cure it?


----------



## BriGGs81 (May 8, 2006)

Could I bother someone for the ADG site? I don't think I've ever visited it.. thanks!

I am also on a search for a branchy type of wood. A name of it I have is "Old Black Wood", hard to find though


----------



## holocron (Mar 12, 2006)

http://www.adgshop.com


----------



## BriGGs81 (May 8, 2006)

Hah, thanks. And there's the wood I wanted.. haha.. still going to try and find a more local source, hopefully.


----------



## PalermoPenano (Jul 17, 2007)

bump. I'm in the market for a nice center piece.


----------



## JamesG (Feb 27, 2007)

Again pushing the "self found is best" idea, I would say head into a forest near your house armed with a shovel and a saw and dig up part of the root system of a fallen tree. Given that I found my "centerpiece" wood in winter, and my botany knowledge does not extend to tree IDing via bark, I can't say what type of tree this came from. All the same, I think it looks great, feel free to comment.


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

It does look great! And allthough I suffered through Botany as well lol. I'm not too sure what it is either. I'm going to try and pick some up when I head to visit my folks for Christmas in Florida. There were tons of it all over and I could kick myself for not bringing any back with me last year.


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

I am tempted to take a walk along the Don and the green spaces it is all connected to this weekend.


----------



## JamesG (Feb 27, 2007)

KnaveTO said:


> I am tempted to take a walk along the Don and the green spaces it is all connected to this weekend.


I think you should. I can't recall where, probably a newspaper but not too long ago I read an article on how much cleaner the Don river is now and how the fish species have bounced back. Apparently people keep away because of the ingrained fear of radioactive polutants and such but some actually do fish there and obviously have it all to themselves when they do.


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

I remember either the same or a similiar article. Cleaning up the Don and the other rivers that filter into Lake Ontario is a small step towards assisting in the clean-up of Lake Ontario (okay okay a VERY small step) but one in the right direction none-the-less.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

I wouldn't pick up from the Don though. The problem is that alot of cars go by there. The build up of atomical dirt can stick to the driftwood and accumulate. The river on the other hand will wash to Lake Ontario, but the drift wood ain't going no where. If you every live in an apartment or a house where there is alot of trafic or behind the highway, you'll know that the dirt from the cars are impossible to wash off.
High Park might be a better place.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------

